# Miller Lite Inshore Slam



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

*Miller Lite Inshore Slam*




*Payouts based on 20 boats*​


*SLAM *


1st $2000


2nd $1000


3rd $500​


*Speckled Trout Bonus*


1st $500​


*Redfish Bonus*


1st $500​


*Flounder Bonus*


1st $500​


*Optional Cash Awards*


$100-$50-$20 all species and Slam​


*Target Weight Bonus*


$50 fee for eligibility


3.99 lbs any eligible species​

*ENTRY FEES*. Entry fee is $250 per boat. Register at the meeting. Entry fees will not be reimbursed after the official conclusion of the Captain’s meeting. * Cash, cashier’s check or money order will be accepted until the conclusion of the captain’s meeting.*
*DATES AND HOURS OF COMPETITION*. This is a Captain’s choice tournament. The safety and well being of the participants is the responsibility of each team’s registered captain and/or individual participant. In the event of forecasted severe inclement weather and sea conditions the tournament may be postponed or rescheduled for a later date. This will be determined the night of the captain’s meeting. You may depart from any port. You may not have lines in the water prior to 5:00pm Aug 5, 2011. Lines must be out of the water by no later than 5pm Sunday Aug 7, 2011. In the event it is deemed unsafe to operate the tournament due to weather or other unforeseeable event, it will be rescheduled for a later date. In the event the tournament cannot be rescheduled and must be cancelled, refunds will be given. 
*WEIGH SCALES*. The weigh scales will be located at Palafox Pier in downtown Pensacola. The official weigh scales will be open from 3pm to 5pm, Aug 6, 2011 and from 3pm-5pm on Aug 7, 2011. All fish caught aboard a vessel must be brought to the scales aboard that same vessel under its own power. Kayak anglers will be allowed to come by land. You must be in line and recognized by the tournament officials by 5pm Saturday Aug 6 and by 5pm Sunday Aug 7. In the event of a tie in official weight, the team/entrant to weigh first will break the tie and be awarded the higher ranking position. 
*CAPTAIN’S MEETING*. The MANDATORY captain’s meeting will be held August 4, 2011 at the Sanders Beach Community Center in Pensacola. Doors will be opened at 6:30 and dinner will be served at 7pm.. Each team’s registered captain must be present at the captain’s meeting. You will be presented with a boat number/id card that must be presented at the weigh in before you weigh your catch. There will be a sign-out at the conclusion of the captain’s meeting. _*Each team’s registered*__* captain must sign out prior to leaving the captain’s meeting*_. _*If you do not sign out, you will not be eligible to weigh in your catch and no refunds will be granted.*_ 

*ELIGIBLE SPECIES*. Speckled Trout (Spotted Sea Trout), Redfish (Red Drum), and Flounder are the only eligible species for this event. All tournament eligible species must meet the legal requirements as set forth by the Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission. All tournament entrants are responsible for familiarizing themselves with state laws, seasons, size limits and possession limits for all fish taken during the course of their participation in this event. All fish must be caught by hook and line on rod and reel during legal tournament hours. Any fish appearing to have been frozen, drawn, chemically treated or otherwise appears to be unfit for human consumption will be ineligible for weigh in. Mutilated fish or any fish not in whole condition will be deemed ineligible. Judgments made by the tournament officials will be final and may not be protested.
*INSHORE SLAM*. An inshore slam will consist of a Speckled Trout, Redfish and Flounder. One of each species must be presented and will be weighed individually. The weights will be added together for an aggregate weight of all three fish combined. The winner of the Inshore Slam will be the angler with the heaviest aggregate weight. In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by the earliest time the third eligible fish was weighed completing the slam. The winner of the slam will not be eligible for any other awards with the exception of any optional cash awards that angler may be eligible for. All three fish are not required to be weighed the same day. 
*SPECKLED TROUT*. Teams may weigh one fish per day for contest in this category with a minimum length of 15”. The heaviest fish will be scored. The 1st, 2nd or 3rd place anglers in the Inshore Slam category will not be eligible for prizes awarded in this division. 
*REDFISH*. Teams may weigh one fish per day for contest in this category with a minimum length of 18” and a maximum length of 27” with a pinched tail. The angler’s heaviest fish will be scored. The 1st, 2nd or 3rd place anglers in the Inshore Slam category will not be eligible for prizes awarded in this division.
*FLOUNDER*. Teams may weigh one fish per day for contest in this category with a minimumlength of 12”. The angler’s heaviest fish will be scored. The 1st, 2nd or 3rd place anglers in the Inshore Slam category will not be eligible for prizes awarded in this division. 
*TARGET WEIGHT BONUS*. The Target Weight Bonus is a category that may be entered for an additional $50 fee. The target weight will be 3.99 pounds and will apply to *all tournament eligible species*. The first target weight registered team/entrant to weigh a tournament eligible fish at 3.99 pounds exactly will be deemed the winner. If 3.99 pounds is not met exactly at the conclusion of the weigh-in, the eligible team with the closest weight to 3.99 without exceeding 3.99 will be deemed the winner. The winner will receive the entry fee funds gathered from this category less 10% tournament fees. 
*OPTIONAL CASH AWARDS (T.W.T.).* There will be three different levels at which to participate, $100, $50 and $20 in each species. A tournament fee of 10% from each category will be deducted and the winners will split 50% to first, 30% to second and 20% to third. 
*AWARDS PRESENTATION*. The awards presentation will take place at Palafox Pier Sunday Aug 8. The event will begin approximately 7:30pm or 30 minutes after the last fish is weighed at the event site.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

All proceeds benefit Outdoors Without Limits Emerald Coast Chapter.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

For those who never have had the chance to weigh-in in front of 5,000 people, (its paired with the Mack Attack and Outcast Mega Shark) it's a blast. 
This will be a helluva tournament and it goes to benefit a great charity.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Just dropped off pamphlets at Outcast. Entries accepted at the captain's meeting only.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Brochures are in Hot Spots. Entries are only bening taken at the captain's meeting.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Courtesy of Hot Spots Bait and Tackle---The Bob Quarles Memorial Bonus---$150 to the largest tournament eligible species taken on fly.


----------



## Team Weaver (Jul 23, 2011)

This Tournament should be a good one ,for a good charity. Maybe 30+. boats.We are in


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Left some brochures at J&M Tackle, Sam's, Mo Fishin and Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach today.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Btt


----------

